

Expansion strategy: Is Facebook's Platform a mistake? - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/03/03/facebook-s-platform-strategic-mistake-0

======
ebukys
It's a very good point--but its lost in translation. There is nothing that
aggrevates a reader more, whether consciously or subconsciously, than being
told "THIS IS THE CONCLUSION". It is? Really? Are you sure? Criticisms,
however well thought out, are ineffective when you cannot convey the thought
properly.

